# Perte de mémoire en installant windows



## ◊î∂ºπ (11 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour, 
pour des raisons scolaires je dois installer windows sur mon mac, j'avais un version sur machine virtuelle mais je dois la changer et mettre windows avec Boot Camp. J'ai donc libéré 42Go sur mon mac et copié ma clé de produit windows. Je l'ai recopiée dans boot camp puis un truc s'est mis à charger. Comme je devais aller en cours à l'instant j'ai du mettre mon ordi en veille et quand je l'ai rouvert 5 minutes plus tard la barre de charge de la mise à jour était figée, j'ai donc supprimé la mise a jour et j'ai voulu recommencer, mais les 50 Go que j'avais dédié a mon windows avaient disparu et mon mac n'en a plus que 60 désormais. Que dois-je faire pour récupérer ma mémoire ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## ◊î∂ºπ (11 Décembre 2019)

J'ai bien vu en fouillant un peu sur le forum qu'il y avait déjà des posts traitant de ce sujet, mais je n'ai pas de fenêtre avec du code qui s'est affichée contrairement aux autres


----------



## macomaniac (12 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour *◊î∂ºπ*

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir fournir les informations de base -->

- va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande informative (ce qui est inscrit sous Bloc de code) :​

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs configurations

Poste le retour en copier-coller > en veillant à faire le coller dans une fenêtre de code (c'est plus lisible !) par le procédé suivant -->

- utilise le menu *...▾* (à droite de la bobine souriante) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > sous-menu : *</> Bloc de code* => tu fais ton coller dans la fenêtre de code et *Continuer*.​​
=> ces informations montreront la configuration du disque.


----------



## ◊î∂ºπ (12 Décembre 2019)

```
Last login: Thu Dec 12 15:10:49 on ttys000

The default interactive shell is now zsh.
To update your account to use zsh, please run `chsh -s /bin/zsh`.
For more details, please visit https://support.apple.com/kb/HT208050.
macbook-pro-de-victor:~ victord$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         61.0 GB    disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +61.0 GB    disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  31.7 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 79.5 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.5 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      3.2 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.9 GB    disk1s5

macbook-pro-de-victor:~ victord$
```

Voilà j'ai suivi tes instructions très claires et voilà ce qui s'est affiché dans le terminal.
Merci beaucoup pour l'aide en tout cas.
Quelle est l'étape suivante ?


----------



## macomaniac (12 Décembre 2019)

Passe la commande (copier-coller direct) :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 0b ; diskutil list
```


qui récupère l'espace libre au *Conteneur apfs* (et à sa partition de base *disk0s2*) > puis réaffiche le tableau des disques

Poste le retour intégral de la commande.


----------



## ◊î∂ºπ (12 Décembre 2019)

Voilà ce qui s'est affiché juste en dessous de ce qui était déjà affiché :

```
Started APFS operation
Aligning grow delta to 60 123 070 464 bytes and targeting a new physical store size of 121 123 069 952 bytes
Determined the maximum size for the targeted physical store of this APFS Container to be 121 122 041 856 bytes
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
The specific APFS Physical Store being resized is disk0s2
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l -S /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD - Données was formatted by hfs_convert (945.275.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by hfs_convert (945.275.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by diskmanagementd (945.275.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by apfs.util (945.275.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by diskmanagementd (1412.11.7) and last modified by apfs_kext (1412.41.1)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Growing APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 60 999 999 488 to 121 123 069 952 bytes
Modifying partition map
Growing APFS data structures
Finished APFS operation
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *121.3 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD - Données  32.0 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 79.5 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                528.5 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk1s4
   5:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            10.9 GB    disk1s5

macbook-pro-de-victor:~ victord$
```


----------



## macomaniac (12 Décembre 2019)

Tu as récupéré tout l'espace-disque disponible -->

```
2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         121.1 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +121.1 GB   disk1
```


problème résolu.


----------



## ◊î∂ºπ (12 Décembre 2019)

C'est bon ouais j'ai vérifié merci beaucoup pour votre aide !


----------

